# RBP I.D??



## wguttrid (Dec 31, 2004)

My brother and I purchased this pirahna approx. 2 months ago, they were sold to us as a red belly. The size of the fish is approx. 2"+ and has still yet to show signs of red belly. We have checked water conditions and PH is 7.2, amonia and nitrate are good. We have been feeding a variety of krill, squid, and silverside fish.
Fish has losts its spots about month ago, and is a silvery gray thoughout the body with the head showing a slight pink.

Can anyone please ID this fish, and also if it is a P. Nat what addtional food items or water condiotons should we investigate to help bring out the red on its belly.

Also, the reason we are asking is because this is our biggest prirahna out of the six we bought. The slighly smaller pirahnas out of the bunch are already showing signs of a colur change around the gills. So we are wondering if these are two different species or do some pirahnas hit puberty at different times.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Look at the belly on that little dude.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> wguttrid Posted Today, 04:47 PM
> My brother and I purchased this pirahna approx. 2 months ago, they were sold to us as a red belly. The size of the fish is approx. 2"+ and has still yet to show signs of red belly. We have checked water conditions and PH is 7.2, amonia and nitrate are good. We have been feeding a variety of krill, squid, and silverside fish.
> Fish has losts its spots about month ago, and is a silvery gray thoughout the body with the head showing a slight pink.
> 
> ...


Nice, plump P. nattereri. Moving thread into feeding.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

suckers fat!!!







How often are you feeding!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

omg what did that guy eat! Potbelly piranha!


----------



## TroyAjack (Nov 16, 2004)

Damn that piranha looks fat holy cow thats HUGE!!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

isnt that a whimple piranha?


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

got a nice fatty there!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> isnt that a whimple piranha?
> [snapback]825731[/snapback]​


Nope - it's the Roseanne Barr of Redbellies...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Nope - it's the Roseanne Barr of Redbellies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

HAHA!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

....rosanne bar !


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

hahaha rosanne i think ash had that kind on his site it looks like it but i cant rember the name like a denticauls or somethin


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

one too many beers spilt into the tank for that little guy.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

you gave me a good laugh...........that thing is PHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wguttrid (Dec 31, 2004)

Well we are taking the above replies as a compliment! We have been feeding our pirahna once a day, will keep the group posted on this guys progress. He attacks the krill and sqid and usually once the other priahna see this they do the same. So far he is not a picky eater (egually likes krill, squid, and silversides), We also have comuntity fish in the tank (tiger barbs, tetras, guppies, swordtails, plceco) and so far we have not lost one.

Two questions:
1)As they get older will they become pickier and also eat the other live fish in tank?

2)What food helps colour the best?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wguttrid said:


> Well we are taking the above replies as a compliment! We have been feeding our pirahna once a day, will keep the group posted on this guys progress. He attacks the krill and sqid and usually once the other priahna see this they do the same. So far he is not a picky eater (egually likes krill, squid, and silversides), We also have comuntity fish in the tank (tiger barbs, tetras, guppies, swordtails, plceco) and so far we have not lost one.
> 
> Two questions:
> 1)As they get older will they become pickier and also eat the other live fish in tank?
> ...


they will evently eat the other fish in the tank when they get bigger and they probably wont get any pickier with there food

and for best color use shrimp un cooked with the shell


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

OK if that is a Pnatt at juvenile stage then how did he lose all his spots already? and why is his anal fin have only a little red in it?

and its ALL silver mostly and has almost clear fins?

IMO i dont think its a P.natt or maybe an albino natt

it just dont look like any of the reds ive raised...from dime sized

and if it is bigger than the rest its becuz maybe hes getting more food than the others..but u also said that the other reds even they are smaller have a little red on theyre bellies...

Well wait a MONTH and take ANOTHER pic of this fish i would really like to see how he develops and maybe we can help more on identifying this fat ass P u got

It dont look like this Juvenvile Natt

u see even at this age at 9-11 weeks old he still has his spots...even my red who ive had over 2 yrs still has some spots u can see


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

im no expert but that doesnt look like a RBP to me either.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

it looks kinda imbred


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

OMG!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> OK if that is a Pnatt at juvenile stage then how did he lose all his spots already? and why is his anal fin have only a little red in it?
> 
> and its ALL silver mostly and has almost clear fins?
> 
> ...


It doesn't happen that often, but sometimes juvenile Reds loose their spots much earlier than average - I've seen examples before, and there will pop up other examples sooner or later.
I assume that's a tankraised little dude, and given the limited genetic diversity compared to the wild, tankraised natts are more prone to inbreeding and deformation (although it doesn't occur that often) - because of that, reds with a similar age but from different batches can look pretty diverse (as far as colors, pattern and shape). Also, because it's such a fatty, it's shape is pretty distorted (compare it to a guppy that has just enjoyed a copious meal - it doesn't really look like guppies on a diet either...







)
That guy definitely is a Redbelly :nod:


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

that p is awesome thats what mine used to look like when they were little and theyd eat themselves till they were huge!


----------



## wguttrid (Dec 31, 2004)

Well, just wanted to give an update from the message I posted some time ago, here is the same fish as above the one that was kinda fat, he has finally slimmed down and turned into a nice looking fish (he is about 4").

He is the one in the middle of the picutre and has the orange spot on his tail.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

looks like a red belly to me, what size tank is he in? where do you get your p's?


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I wouldn't want to be that cichlid!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

wguttrid said:


> Well, just wanted to give an update from the message I posted some time ago, here is the same fish as above the one that was kinda fat, he has finally slimmed down and turned into a nice looking fish (he is about 4").
> 
> He is the one in the middle of the picutre and has the orange spot on his tail.
> [snapback]1094758[/snapback]​


Wow, that's one beautiful, colorful Redbelly - my compliments for taking such good care of him (and the others, of course)


----------

